# 09-10 winter to never forget



## tls22

betweem 60-72 inches of snow fell in the monmouth-middlesex county area for the winter....with close to 40in coming in the month of febuary. This was the best winter i ever experinced.

this is photos from the first storm on my bday
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94783

this is a summary about my winter
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101553

now time for pics

first small storm in febuary...about 2in fell


----------



## tls22

2nd storm in febuary


----------



## tls22

this lot is so fun to do


----------



## tls22

my bosses truck


----------



## tls22

3rd storm 7 inches fell on the first part


----------



## tls22

more pics..........


----------



## tls22

more pics........


----------



## tls22

2nd part dump 12 in about 6-8 hours...never seen it snow that hard before


----------



## tls22

My fathers sidewalk crew is good as hell...pretty good for 5am after 12 inches of snow and temps in the teens....next pics is we mounted the curb as we ran out of room for snow....


----------



## tls22

few more shots


----------



## tls22

more guys......


----------



## tls22

driveways...the 2nd pics gives u a idea on how high the piles where


----------



## tls22

big piles....push alot of snow


----------



## tls22

snow pack at my house after 3 back to back storms


----------



## tls22

black ice checks at 6am


----------



## tls22

then and now


----------



## tls22

what my dad works with and the start of the 4th storm in febuary....


----------



## tls22

what a month


----------



## tls22

idk why this pic is posted above....its from the 4th storm

also the end...cant wait for next winter


----------



## DareDog

wow lucky we only have one big storm and that at the very end of February then few hours after it ended it was 40f out


----------



## grandview

Reliving the past glory Timmy?


----------



## deere615

Tim your making me drool! Nice pics of you and your dad


----------



## swtiih

was almost 90* today can only dream about this. Nice pictures


----------



## tls22

DareDog;1047459 said:


> wow lucky we only have one big storm and that at the very end of February then few hours after it ended it was 40f out


lol...yeah i luck out to get three times my avg in snow....we had 4 storms over 12 and 3 storms about 2-6in



grandview;1047473 said:


> Reliving the past glory Timmy?


lol...yeah gv...get this over with now, so i can take my 9 inches next winter with ease.
Call me today


----------



## tls22

deere615;1047495 said:


> Tim your making me drool! Nice pics of you and your dad


lol brad hope all is well bud....thaks for the comment...it def was a fun winter



swtiih;1047514 said:


> was almost 90* today can only dream about this. Nice pictures


Yeah same here...and im mowing lawns the last two days...so i felt i should cool everyone off.....thanks for the comments


----------



## Quality SR

deere615;1047495 said:


> Tim your making me drool! Nice pics of you and your dad


Same here. Yes i agree that was a cool then and now picture.
Tim, thanks for posting those pictures they came out good and you did a good job on those lots. I always like reading your posts and checking out your pictures. I am looking forward to next winter. Have a good summer.


----------



## fordplowdude

I agree can't wait for this winter. Hopefully it's as good a the last!


----------



## grandview

tls22;1047550 said:


> lol...yeah gv...get this over with now, so i can take my 9 inches next winter with ease.
> Call me today


Well GP will be happy about that!:laughing:


----------



## nicksplowing

grandview;1047681 said:


> Well GP will be happy about that!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nice pics tim , i had to look twice to make sure it was you posting in june, 97 here in philly today we quit at noon back at it tommorow


----------



## tls22

Quality SR;1047644 said:


> Same here. Yes i agree that was a cool then and now picture.
> Tim, thanks for posting those pictures they came out good and you did a good job on those lots. I always like reading your posts and checking out your pictures. I am looking forward to next winter. Have a good summer.


Rich thanks so much for the kind words....that is def a cool picture...the only thing left other then my father and i from that pic....is the western snowplow...its on my fathers gmc now.....he has had it since 1999....that plow has pushed alot of snow...cant wait for next winter, and very jealous that you have a v-plow...also loved ur video...ts was great



fordplowdude;1047665 said:


> I agree can't wait for this winter. Hopefully it's as good a the last!


Agree ford...we can only hope


----------



## tls22

grandview;1047681 said:


> Well GP will be happy about that!:laughing:


so would ur wife :waving:


----------



## tls22

nicksplowing;1047702 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Nice pics tim , i had to look twice to make sure it was you posting in june, 97 here in philly today we quit at noon back at it tommorow


Thanks nick...it was great talking to u this winter and thanks for sending me pics of what was coming my way...as the snow always hit u first....i got abit bored...and with how dry it has been...the grass is like nothing to cut.....but after the last two wet summers...i will gladly take it...how was that storm yesterday? heard a wind gust of 75mph? My buddys town of drexel hills got leveled


----------



## MileHigh

hopefully this upcoming season will be just as good or better for you Tim


----------



## swtiih

It might be snowing oil after the hurricanes hit this season


----------



## tls22

upslope;1047826 said:


> hopefully this upcoming season will be just as good or better for you Tim


Thanks marcus...im just glad i got a season like that...and no1 can take that away from me......hope you have a great winter


----------



## tls22

swtiih;1047840 said:


> It might be snowing oil after the hurricanes hit this season


As long as i can plow it......let it snow oil


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics Tim!


----------



## PrimoSR

Looks like fun! I hope we have winters like that this year.


----------



## Zigblazer

Nice pics, I see where all our snow landed. We didn't hardly get enough to hook the plow up for last year. Largest snow we got was 4" and maybe got a total of around 17" for the season. I kept hearing of people South of us and East getting dumped on. Even Rochester in the southern part of MN got a few good snowfalls. 

The year before we got a bunch of 6-10" storms, which conveniently ended around the time I lost reverse in the plow.


----------



## Banksy

Nice! I'd be a freakin millionaire if we got that down here.


----------



## tls22

J&R Landscaping;1092067 said:


> Nice pics Tim!


Thanks JR. Hope you made out great....doubt this winter we will be that busy



PrimoSR;1092278 said:


> Looks like fun! I hope we have winters like that this year.


Thanks, Yeah it was alot of fun. You will prob have better luck getting a winter like that...then i do this year


----------



## tls22

Zigblazer;1092342 said:


> Nice pics, I see where all our snow landed. We didn't hardly get enough to hook the plow up for last year. Largest snow we got was 4" and maybe got a total of around 17" for the season. I kept hearing of people South of us and East getting dumped on. Even Rochester in the southern part of MN got a few good snowfalls.
> 
> The year before we got a bunch of 6-10" storms, which conveniently ended around the time I lost reverse in the plow.


lol...yeah we stole alot of peoples snow...we normally dont get that, Avg here is 28 inches....usally its all or nothing. I think you guys will have a great winter.....tons of snow for u



Banksy;1092767 said:


> Nice! I'd be a freakin millionaire if we got that down here.


Yeah it was my most profitable season ever.....you guys got a few plows in right? I know richmond had a good winter


----------



## fireboy5722

love the posts, hopefully we get some storms like that here in central pa this winter. congrats with the truck hope all is well. heres to a good season this year


----------



## tls22

fireboy5722;1094100 said:


> love the posts, hopefully we get some storms like that here in central pa this winter. congrats with the truck hope all is well. heres to a good season this year


Thanks Fireboy...have a great winter


----------



## mule585

a few pics from last year


----------



## mule585

a few more from the same night


----------



## JerseyGreen

last year i was tired of snow by february 1st, and then we got more snow in february.


----------



## mule585

thoes pics were from the dec. 10th storm subway closed around 5pm they called around 4 and told me they were getting ready to close and not to worry about comming again untill it stoped snowing i got there about 1am and didnt leave till 2:30am i then got a call at 7:30 sayin how nice the lot looked when they opened.


----------



## timberdoodle

With over 150" snow last winter, I'm now staring down the 2010-2011 season. Time to prep here, won't be long unless the LaNina materializes. Even then, we've been known to get buried during these "dry" winter trends, globul warming my butt!

Some scenes from last winters snow:


----------

